# Recipe for trouble



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

You will need;

2 male ferrets
1 cage (not ferret proof)
2 cage locks (1 undone)
1 set of stairs with storage area underneath.
1 bag of woodflakes (used for litter trays)
1 bag of hay(used for mice cage)
2 hours away from home, happy in the knowledge that the ferrets are sleeping peacefully(not true).

Go out for 2 hours. Come through front door. Hear rustling sound under stairs and think 'OMG what the hell is that'? Investigate area under stairs to find a burglar has tipped over bag of opened woodflakes and creatively spread them around the floor. Note also bag of hay has been turned over and a carpet of hay now nestles on floor also.
Hear strange noise again and look up stairs to see one ferret (Hunter) come bounding down the stairs excitedly, happy to see me. Catch ferret and then process thought that another blighter is on the loose somewhere.
Spy other ferret peeping its head out of understairs devastation.
Catch 2nd ferret. Investigate cage to find one lock had not been fastened.

Place both ferrets back in cage. Fasten cage locks and check again.
Go back to under stairs area. Try desperately not to smash head against wall several times and begin clearing up.

Enjoy the cleanliness until Children come home :lol:

Please see pics below...

Please note...understairs area was tidy before I left.
















Caught in the act!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just wanted to point out that Ive met those angelic ferrets, Im certain they would never do anything like that, just because you have shavings all over your floor and under your stairs is a mess, there is no excuse to blame those little angels, I think you should be ashamed of yourseld


----------



## Ferrety (Nov 20, 2012)

Your lucky they only made a mess you should make sure you lock the cage properly and ferret proof it the poor little things could of got hurt, eaten something bad or might of got out of the house (seeing how you don't ferret proof the cage so doubt the house either)


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Ferrety said:


> Your lucky they only made a mess you should make sure you lock the cage properly and ferret proof it the poor little things could of got hurt, eaten something bad or might of got out of the house (seeing how you don't ferret proof the cage so doubt the house either)


So you've never heard of house ferrets? Mine roam free when I'm home.


----------



## Ferrety (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah i have house ferrets actually but i make sure that they are safely in their cage with no way of escaping while im out. You were out and so were your ferrets on their own.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine were in their cage whilst I was out too. Do you think I should stop allowing them to play with my rats too, oh and the mice.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Ferrety said:


> Your lucky they only made a mess you should make sure you lock the cage properly and ferret proof it the poor little things could of got hurt, eaten something bad or might of got out of the house (seeing how you don't ferret proof the cage so doubt the house either)


I always leave my front door unlocked when I go out so anyone can come in if they want to. Do you think I should lock it in future?
The house is so drafty, Ive got holes in the walls where the ferrets can take themselves outside if they want to.


----------



## Ferrety (Nov 20, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Mine were in their cage whilst I was out too. Do you think I should stop allowing them to play with my rats too, oh and the mice.


If they were in the cage while you were out then they will be fine. Yeah they can play with the rats and mice id think about getting some more tho cause the rats and mice might suspiciously disappear


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Ferrety said:


> If they were in the cage while you were out then they will be fine. Yeah they can play with the rats and mice id think about getting some more tho cause the rats and mice might suspiciously disappear


Oh I did wonder why some were missing, I thought they were hiding


----------



## Ferrety (Nov 20, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> You will need;
> 
> 2 male ferrets
> 1 cage (not ferret proof)
> ...


----------



## Ferrety (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh btw with my ferrets when i come home i let them roam free but when im not i put them in there cage do you think i should make sure that their cage unsecured so they are able to escape so that their able to get out and get hurt? Im kinda worried that im being such a good owner and not giving them enough danger in their life's?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Ferrety said:


> Lavenderb said:
> 
> 
> > You will need;
> ...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Ferrety said:


> Oh btw with my ferrets when i come home i let them roam free but when im not i put them in there cage do you think i should make sure that their cage unsecured so they are able to escape so that their able to get out and get hurt? Im kinda worried that im being such a good owner and not giving them enough danger in their life's?


How would yours get hurt? Is your house not ferret proofed?


----------



## Ferrety (Nov 20, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Mine were in their cage whilst I was out too. Do you think I should stop allowing them to play with my rats too, oh and the mice.


You state that they were in the cage yet in your post you then say they weren't ? My house is ferret proofed but i make sure i lock the cage properly as i have dogs also and animals can be unpredictable therefore being an responsible owner i make sure my ferrets don't escape while im out in the chance of getting hurt.  I think il be the one to stick to being a responsible owner as it clearly isn't your strong point.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Can i point out ferrets are exceptional escape artists so it may not of been anyone at fault for the ferrets getting out, I have witnessed ferrets opening catches with their nails.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Ferrety said:


> You state that they were in the cage yet in your post you then say they weren't ? My house is ferret proofed but i make sure i lock the cage properly as i have dogs also and animals can be unpredictable therefore being an responsible owner i make sure my ferrets don't escape while im out in the chance of getting hurt.  I think il be the one to stick to being a responsible owner as it clearly isn't your strong point.


Ok then you do that. take care


----------



## Ferrety (Nov 20, 2012)

DKDREAM said:


> Can i point out ferrets are exceptional escape artists so it may not of been anyone at fault for the ferrets getting out, I have witnessed ferrets opening catches with their nails.


But she said one of the locks were undone? therefore her mistake all i was trying to say is to be more careful and make sure she locks it.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Ferrety said:


> But she said one of the locks were undone? therefore her mistake all i was trying to say is to be more careful and make sure she locks it.


I'll have to try and retrain them then. They both came from a ferret circus. Their act was picking locks and escaping.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Ferrety said:


> But she said one of the locks were undone? therefore her mistake all i was trying to say is to be more careful and make sure she locks it.


wonder if the ferrets opened a lock? I dont know?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh boy, this thread certainly took a downturn since I was on last. Im pretty sure that Lavb didnt leave the lock open deliberatly, rather than diving in making assumptions that someone is a poor animal owner would it not have been better to ask questions. 

I will hold my hands up and say that I once accidentally left one of the catches on the rat cage open, two girls got out and luckily came when I called them, it doesnt mean Im a poor rat owner, just that accidents happen, to err is human and we are all human, Im sure if you look back you will remember a time when you made a mistake with your animals.

This was supposed to be a light hearted thread not an opportunity to shoot someone down for forgetting to close a cage catch.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Update:
I have just been out and bought 6.....yes 6 new locks for the cage. Also bought the boys 2 large playpens so they can play indoors when I'm busy. The pens will be turned into one huge pen.


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't see what the problem is here.... it was a mistake? I'm pretty certain that Lav did not leave the lock off of the cage deliberately. And yes, as already stated, Ferrets are pretty good at escaping even when you think it impossible they could. But we're all human, we make mistakes, there's no need to get all passive aggressive about it now is there?

I have owned ferrets for years now, and yes, sometimes I've forgotten things. One day I forgot to open the hatch to their pen which meant that 1 was locked inside (in the dark with food and water) and the other 3 locked out (with no shelter and no food) for the duration of my working hours. The ones outside were a little chilly, and a bit hungry, but they suffered no great trauma and the one inside thought it was great because she had sole access to the food all day 

Just be a little more understanding eh? This in no way makes Lav a bad ferret owner.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

hahaha naughty boys! 

so cheeky, Good job they are cute to make up for it


----------

